# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Όνειρα ή όχι?

## Djali

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον να μπερδεύει τα όνειρα με την πραγματικότητα? Τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω πάρα πολλούς εφιάλτες. Μέσα σε αυτά βλέπω και casual άσχετα όνειρα. Το αποτέλεσμα : ξυπνάω κάθε βράδυ 3 και 4 φορές, δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, ξυπνάω πιο κουρασμένη από ότι πριν, έχω τρομερό άγχος και εξτρα σε όλα αυτά τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τι είδα στον ύπνο μου και τι συνέβη όντως στην πραγματικότητα. Καμιά ιδέα του πως να το διαχειριστώ?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thlimenamatia

δεν κοιμαμαι καλα εδω και πολλους μηνες. μολις νυσταζω και παω να κοιμηθω βλεπω εφιαλτες και ξυπναω. αυτα ολα μεσα σε μιση ωρα το πολυ.

----------


## geodim

γεια σου Djall , παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή? Σε βλέπει κάποιος ψυχολόγος/ψυχίατρος? Αν όχι, καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς σε έναν.

----------


## Djali

Αγωγή όχι δεν παίρνω. Ξεκίνησα συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Απλά επειδή γνωρίζω ότι η βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου έρχεται σε βάθος χρόνου, σκέφτηκα ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που να το έχει περάσει και να μπορεί κάπως να βοηθήσει

----------


## geodim

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω περάσει κάτι τέτοιο, να μπερδεύω τα όνειρα με την πραγματικότητα δηλαδή. Έχω περάσει να ξυπνάω 3-4 φορές τη νύχτα, να σηκώνομαι κουρασμένος το πρωί και να είμαι μέσα στο άγχος.

----------


## antaveri

Δεν ξερω αν εννοουμε το ιδιο. Εγω πολυ αγχωδης τυπος(κρισεις πανικου κλπ)νλεπω μονιμως μπερδεμενα ονειρα που δεν βγαζουν νοημα και επισης μπορει να δω κατι στην τηλεοραση μια σκηνη ή ενα προσωπο κάτι και το βραδυ να το δω στον υπνο μου. Με επηρεαζουν εννοειται και εικονες που θα δω στην καθημερινοτητα μου. Δεν βγαζεις ακρη. Ξυπναω ακομα πιο αγχωμενη απο οτι ξαπμωνω και κουρασμενη. Παρακαλω καθε βραδυ να μην δω ονειρο. Κι αμα ειναι και αγχωτικα φοβαμαι μηπως σημαινουν κατι κακο

----------

